# unele dintre acestea fiind amânate tot din cauza vremii.



## Bântuit

Salut!

A declarat astăzi preşedintele de onoare al partidului, Ion Iliescu. Măsura ar putea fi luată din cauza problemelor apărute în desfăşurarea Conferinţelor Judeţene, unele dintre acestea fiind amânate *tot *din cauza vremii.

Bănuiesc că *tot* trebuie să fie *toate* în această frază,nu sunt tocmai sigur.

Vă rog să corectaţi-mă.


----------



## farscape

Tot = de asemenea (also) in acest caz.

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Bună,

Mulţumesc pentru ajutorul tău.


----------



## farscape

În exemplul citat  întâlnim cuvântul *tot *cu valoare de adverb (poate avea şi valoare de adjectiv sau pronume). Iata câteva exemple:
_
tot din cauza (asta)_ - de asemenea din cauza (asta), din aceeaşi cauză

_tot din aceleaşi motiv/e_ - la fel ca în exemplul de mai sus

Un alt exemplu: _tot mereu_ - de repetate ori

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc din nou,lămuririle tale sunt folositoare.


----------

